# Anyone here has 1 girl & 2 boys?



## Kat05

Hi ladies,

I am having my 3rd, it is a boy! I have an older daughter & a younger son.

I am wondering, what is like having 2 boys & a girl in the family? I'd like to hear some experiences from the other moms on here. I am quite nervous here! Reality is hitting me here! I can't believe that I'll be having 2 boys...poor daughter! lol 

She is being quite positive about having another brother. 'Mom, it is like in the Peter Pan's story. Wendy has 2 brothers' :) I was quite worried, that she would be upset for not having a sister. 

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## lau86

Not me, but I was the middle of two boys growing up. It is what it is, we had fun. Gender didn't really matter too much I was a tomboy anyway and did some girly activities to get that girl time.


----------



## Kat05

Cute :) My daughter said, that she'll be the boss of them, lol. Oh boy...


----------



## Snow Owl

I had 2 older brothers and loved it. My brothers are 9 and 14 years older than me and they looked after me! (Still do!!)

But yes I was very much the boss :D


----------



## alicecooper

I have 1 girl and THREE boys lol. She doesn't mind, she's used to it. She gets a bedroom to herself ;)


----------



## RaspberryK

I never had a problem with 2 younger brothers other than they were annoying. 
Love them now though, they're great. 
Xx


----------



## AnnieB82

I have 2 boys and a girl. The other way around though, girl is the baby. The boys generally play/fight with each other. When eldest is not around the middle will play with the daughter. My girl is a bit spoilt and they let her away with more than each other. Girl is very girly girl but not intimidated by the boys, gets stuck in with them, and happily plays with their trains and lego as well as her dolls. She may end up with a sister though, we will see what the stork brings later this year ;)


----------



## Lauraxamy

I have an older sister (four years older) but then also two younger brothers who were twins and believe it or not I'm actually closer to them and always have been. It could be because we're very close in age I guess. They were annoying - still can be :lol: but it's great having two brothers looking after you all the time. It definitely made people think twice about being mean to me :winkwink:


----------



## SwissMiss

My daughter is the oldest with two boys following. She is DEFINITELY the boss of the trio. Both boys ADORE her and she also gets a room to herself ;) 
We'll see what the future brings when Jason is a bit older, but right now she's he's 2nd mama - Kilian is fun to play with when she's in the mood and otherwise he (already!) annoys her... :roll: 
I don't think gender plays much of a roll when they are so young... the teen years will be interesting, I imagine :shock: 
xxx


----------

